# Finally got to the range - Saiga 12 test fire



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I finally got the the range today to test fire my Saiga 12 build. After doing a complete conversion and cerakote, I was anxious to see if it would cycle "low brass" .....since if it can....It will run anything with ease.
I ran 100 rounds through it with NO problems at all!!!:thumbup:
I should have taken the 20 round drum though.....I can't believe how fast that thing empties a 10 round mag!!!!! .....but it'll put a smile on your face!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAgLSeCg9H0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Why soooo serious? looked like your pissed the whole time....smile it looks like it was fun


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah man, geez.. Why so serious?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

100 rds of 12 gauge !!!!!! Ben Gay time !!!!

Rick


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I didnt realize I was making that face until I watched the video.....I guess I must have really been concentrating on keeping that thing on target!:001_huh:
......It takes a couple of seconds for the Smile to set in after you empy a mag...but then its ear to ear!!!!
As far as the recoil goes - it looks rough in the video....but you really don't feel it at all. The stock is made by Mako, and it has a dampening spring which lets the stock tube recoil about 1 inch inside the buttstock. That was the main reason I went with the AR style tube. I don't think it would be very controllable without it, and probably would leave marks thinner skinned people.:whistling:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hahaha good looking gun and looks like it was fun to shoot!


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I want one. Seriously, I DO want one!


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

Seanpcola said:


> I want one. Seriously, I DO want one!


ditto


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd like to have one in .410 also. Haven't done any shopping but I think I heard the .410 version is hard to come by.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Did I see a firing line violation in that video?

Rick


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

shootnstarz said:


> Did I see a firing line violation in that video?
> 
> Rick


 Yep! ....I was the ONLY shooter on the property...so I figured I had control of the range. I guess everyone else was either at the gunshow or doing fathers day stuff!!!????
Shot the video with a point and shoot camera I had laying in the truck....didn't have a tripod, and that was the only way to get the shot.
It was really nice to have a "private" range.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> Did I see a firing line violation in that video?
> 
> Rick


 

His shoes weren't Tacticool?:whistling:


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

nice zombie killer!


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

The music at the beginning sounds like a porn intro!! lol


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Sam said:


> The music at the beginning sounds like a porn intro!! lol


 Gun porn


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Very nice! I need to get one of those stocks for mine!:thumbsup:


----------



## rtspring (Aug 18, 2009)

Which type of gas plug are you running? I'm looking at getting the auto plug but wondered what you were running to get that relaiability. Thanks.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm using the auto plug. It seemed like the only true solution. I didn't want to have to re-adjust anything every time I loaded different ammo.
You just have to spend a few minutes adjusting it so that It will cycle the "low brass".....and then It will work for all ammo.
It won't solve friction problems, or gas port problems.....so make sure you have those resolved before you install the gas plug.


----------

